# Storm Warning



## Ann (21 March 2019)

This storm may affect a few mining stocks short term...
*Cyclone Lurks Off West Australia as Storm Hits Major Mine*
_
Gas and iron ore operations on Australia’s west coast are bracing for an approaching cyclone just as a severe storm in the nation’s northeast dumps heavy rain on Rio Tinto Group’s biggest bauxite mine.

Tropical cyclone Veronica is 545 kilometers (339 miles) north of Port Hedland, a key export point for Western Australia’s iron ore shipments. The storm is forecast to intensify as it moves closer to oil and gas operations on Saturday, according to the Bureau of Meteorology. In the east of the country, Rio has suspended its Weipa bauxite operations after cyclone Trevor made landfall.More..._


----------



## Smurf1976 (22 March 2019)

For the one in WA, gas from this area is also the main source of gas used within WA.

In addition to that gas being used "as gas" by consumers it is also the source of over a third of the electricity used in the south-west region (including Perth) and virtually all electricity across most of the rest of WA apart from those communities relying on diesel.

Any major disruption to gas production would thus have an impact on just about every business and individual in WA. 

That's a hypothetical "what if?" sort of comment not an actual prediction of imminent destruction of anything. But if it did happen, well there's some seriously important stuff there yes.


----------



## Ann (24 March 2019)

*BHP to Glencore Halt Output as Twin Cyclones Batter Australia*

_Global miners BHP Group and Glencore Plc halted output at energy and metals operations across Australia as two severe cyclones simultaneously approached the coast for the first time since 2015.

BHP stopped output at the Pyrenees oil project off Western Australia as cyclone Veronica tracked toward a hub of liquefied natural gas and iron-ore export operations. Ships left ports and workers fled the region ahead of forecasts destructive wind and heavy rain. In the north, cyclone Trevor has already made landfall.


Veronica is a category 4 system and while it may weaken before reaching the mainland on Sunday, a severe coastal impact is likely, according to the Bureau of Meteorology. Woodside Petroleum Ltd. and Chevron Corp. operate LNG export terminals in the region, while BHP, Rio Tinto Group and Fortescue Metals Group ship iron ore from a number of ports dotted across the Pilbara coast. More..._


----------

